# Washington, D.C. OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

There have been protests and civil unrest because this young man was victimized by da popo... I know I'm shocked too! 





Washington, D.C. - The Metropolitan Police Department released body camera footage of an officer shooting 18-year-old Deon Kay in Southeast D.C. On Wednesday, September 2, 2020 at approximately 3:49 PM, uniformed MPD officers were in the area of the 200 block of Orange Street, Southeast, to investigate a man with a gun. Upon arrival, the officers approached individuals in a parked vehicle. Deon Kay exited the vehicle and began to run on foot. Officers pursued Kay on foot. An officer observed Kay brandish a firearm and subsequently the officer discharged his service weapon once, striking Kay in the chest. Kay's handgun was recovered by the Department of Forensic Sciences and taken as evidence.

WASHINGTON (WJZ) - The Metropolitan Police Department has released body-worn camera footage in the fatal shooting of 18-year-old Deon Kay. Kay, a Black man, was shot by a DC police officer when he fled from police Wednesday afternoon as police were investigating reports of a man with a gun in the area.

Police said Kay "brandished a firearm," moments before he was shot in the chest. His death prompted protests amid increased nationwide and local scrutiny over police tactics.


A photo of the handgun allegedly on Deon Kay at the time he was shot by a DC police officer. Credit: Metropolitan Police Department

The late-night face-off between police and dozens of protesters was outside a city police station.

"During the foot pursuit, one of the suspects brandished a firearm. In response, an officer discharged their firearm one time, striking the suspect," the MPD statement said.

Another man was also fleeing responding officers at the time, police said. Marcyelle Smith, 19, also of southeast DC, also allegedly had a handgun on him. Smith was arrested and charged for Carrying a Pistol Without a License.

Deonte Brown, 18, of Southeast, DC was arrested and charged with No Permit.

Kay was taken to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead. The police statement included pictures of the handgun they say Kay had been carrying, as well of the gun of another of his companions who was arrested.

Metropolitan Police released body-worn camera footage Thursday. 
The local Black Lives Matter affiliate called for immediate protests outside the MPD's 7th District headquarters, stating in a tweet, "DC police murdered a Black man today."

Later Wednesday night, videos posted on social media showed dozens of enraged protesters jostling with a line of police officers, who used bicycles to help form a barrier in front of the station.

The shooting happened in the 200 block of Orange Street in southeast DC around 3:49 p.m. Wednesday.

It comes as police killings of Black people have sparked nationwide protests and calls for sweeping police reform, prompting local efforts by the D.C. Council to bring greater transparency to such incidents.

In June, following the killing of George Floyd by police officers in Minneapolis, the council passed emergency legislation requiring the MPD to release any body camera footage from any fatal shootings or use-of-force incidents within five days. The department must also release the names of the officers involved.

In July, the city released body camera footage from three separate fatal incidents dating back to 2018.

This case remains under investigation.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I could only imagine the sinking feeling in the officers chest looking for that gun.


----------

